# My cat keeps bringing dead/alive mice/birds to the door



## m-k (Oct 22, 2007)

My cat keep hunting for birds (sparrows) and mice. I don't have a cat flap, so when the door is shut she will wait by the door. What should I do when this happens?????

When the doors open she will bring a mouse in alive, we spent hours in the kitchen trying to catch the little mite.

I know I can't let her in when she waits there and feel guilty that I'm not allowing her to bring me a present in, so I go out and try and get her to drop it. Do I prise her mouth open to drop it or wait until she's ready. But the thing is, if I don't try and get her to drop it the bird or mouse would die, sometimes they do run off and are okay?

Help!!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Your kitty is just being a kitty. Thats what they do. By bringing you her catch she is showing you, you are part of the pride. Same with head butting and rubbing us with their bodys, they are claiming us as theri own.
As to how to stop her from bringing in live mice and birds, I don't have a clue.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Just wait to let her back in until she's done doing her thing with the prey. She's doing it as much to show you her worth as a hunter, so standing there and watching in a approving manner will speed up the process. Don't try to take it away, unless she drops it and ignores it. Unless you can't stand to see an animal getting tortured. Several times I've taken away wounded but alive prey, killed it, and given it back, just to end the suffering without interferring with my cat's instinctive activities.


----------



## 4CatMom (Feb 4, 2008)

My male cat does this all the time. Huge rats, birds and even two chickens! The first time he did it I finally realized his feeder was out of food and that is why all the dead half eaten rats were showing up on my doorstep! But even when his belly is full of cat food he brings home things to torture and leave at the front door. Even my female cats bring in lizards. I make my husband save them from torture and put them outside. Just yesterday a little tiny bird flew into our window, knocked itself out, so I held it for about half hour til it regained it's ability to fly, my cats were going NUTS wanting to eat it! It's just a cat's nature.


----------

